# Free Laika Laserhome spare parts catalogue



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

The Laika Club of Great Britain have some spare parts catalogues for Laserhome 56/58/57/57s/61 and 67.

If anyone would like to have one I can arrange to send them to you.

We will keep one in case any future purchasers need information.

Any other Laika owners are welcome to join the social and informative club and can find details on the website http://www.laikaclub.com/

Andrew Spark


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Bump :roll:


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Bump again :roll:


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Bumpety bump


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Any interest ?

They are free !!!!


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

*Laika Parts catalogue*

Hello Steve,

I will post you one of the spare parts catalogue and hope it is useful.

The Laika Club of Great Britain have other 57s members who may be able to give you advice, but due to the Data Protection Act we will not be able to divulge other members details without their permission :roll: but I'm sure this will not be too much of a problem.

If you are interested in becoming a member please contact our Membership Sec. and they would be pleased to welcome you and do their best for you.

The contact name has changed from the one in the MHF list.

If you go to the website http://www.laikaclub.com/ you will be able to contact the club and there will be other interesting information you may not be aware of.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hello Ken,

sorry have not replied earlier but I've just returned from holidays with grandchildren.

I will post you a copy ASAP.

Hope it is helpful and look forward to meeting you one day. 

Regards

Andrew


----------



## kenavy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Laika catalogue*

Hi Andrew

Thank for getting in touch, I look forward to getting the catalogue. 
Hope you all had a good holiday & we will try & meet up one day...

Cheers Ken


----------



## kenavy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lakia*

Hi Andrew

Received with thanks the Lakia catalgue. Every part I've been looking for is in that catalogue. Now I have to find a stockist & start doing the van up to what it should look like.

Many thanks 
Ken


----------



## Laika57s (Mar 4, 2014)

*Laika 57S*

Hi Andrew,

I know its a while after you posted, do you have any of the catalogues for the Laika Laserhome 57S left?

or indeed any information on it at all!!
Thanks
Derek


----------



## rugchucker (Jun 12, 2009)

*Laika 57S Spares Catalogue*

Hi Andrew

Do you have a Laika Spares Catalogue for the 57S?

If so how do I acquire one please

Des


----------



## laikavirgin (Feb 21, 2014)

hi Andrew, 

I'm very interested in a catalogue if there is any left going?

cheers, Rory


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Sorry I haven't replied earlier, but been busy. :roll: 

I have just one catalogue left so in fairness I will offer it to Laika57s who was first to ask.  

Derek (Laika57s), if you still want one, would you PM me your name and address and I will post it. If you don't want it please also let me know so I can offer it th the others. 

Next week (2nd April) I will be at the Laika rally in Swanage so will check if we have any more spare. If there are I will get back in touch through MHF  

Andrew


----------



## Laika57s (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Andrew,

Yes, still very much would like the catalogue.

Unfortunately I cannot pm you as I am not able to subscribe at the moment.

Could you email me at: dwebb at dtbe co uk and I will send you my details? Sorry for the faff.

Thanks
Derek


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hello Derek,

I have tried e-mailing but it will not send. Can you confirm your e-mail.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## Laika57s (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Andrew, the site will not let me post my email address in it's correct format ie. with @ and full stops in between co and uk.


ah ha just thought if I attach a pic I can put my email on that doh!

Thanks for your patience!!


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

I've just returned from the Laika Club meeting in Swanage and established we have no more Laika 57 parts lists 8O but we are going to copy the list so we can let others have a copy. 

Please be patient and we will try and let any member of the Laika Club of GB have a copy.  

Sneeky way of getting Laika owners to join the club :roll: :twisted:

Andrew


----------



## laikarob (Sep 19, 2014)

*would love a copy of laika laserhome info*

i need a copy of laika laserhome 57 info


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hello Laikarob.

Don't think I have sent you copies. If you PM me with your e-mail address I can forward them to you. Are you a member of the Laika Club of GB ?

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## stewart bain (May 4, 2015)

*Stewart Bain*

Hello Andrew, I have just recently bought a 1987 Iveco Daily Laika Laserhome 67.Left hand drive.
I would love to have a manual so I can learn how it all works.Never been on one of these forums before so I hope I am doing this right.
My email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## stewart bain (May 4, 2015)

Hello ,I have recently bought an Ivevo Daily Laserhome 67.I would really appreciate getting a manual so that I can get everything working inside.Am having problems.Is it still possible to get a manual? I will be joining the Laika club.
Regards Stewart


----------



## lmgro (Jun 6, 2016)

Flint said:


> I've just returned from the Laika Club meeting in Swanage and established we have no more Laika 57 parts lists 8O but we are going to copy the list so we can let others have a copy.
> 
> Please be patient and we will try and let any member of the Laika Club of GB have a copy.
> 
> ...


Hello Flint,
Is it still possible for you to send a copy of the Laserhome 57 parts catalogue by email?
If yes my email is [email protected]
Thank you in advance
Best
Luis


----------



## Jaks101 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi, Do you have anything for the Liaka evovip 200I

thanks 


Karl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wiring diagram


----------



## reas (6 mo ago)

Flint said:


> The Laika Club of Great Britain have some spare parts catalogues for Laserhome 56/58/57/57s/61 and 67.
> 
> If anyone would like to have one I can arrange to send them to you.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew, I have a Laika X700 year 2006, would you please forward a copy of the spare parts catalogue if you have on, kind regards


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum reas. Unfortunately Flint hasn't posted since this thread but have you tried following the weblink mentioned in the post you quoted?


----------



## reas (6 mo ago)

t


jiwawa said:


> Welcome to the forum reas. Unfortunately Flint hasn't posted since this thread but have you tried following the weblink mentioned in the post you quoted?


Thank you for your reply, I tried the link and sse the content in the link, somewhat surprised the club doesn't include catalogues or the like. Kind Regards


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If it includes contact details perhaps try that?


----------

